
Ask HN: Best Budget VPS providers? - johnwaynedoe
I am currently looking for a reasonably priced VPS. I am planning on hosting a few personal site  on it, but would also like the ability to possibly run plex or a similar service on it. So a large HDD would be nice. Does anyone have any recommendations? Who is your host? Are you happy with them?
======
taneliv
Could you consider a dedicated server instead of a VPS? Depending on how great
your desire for larger storage is, one of Online.net [1], OVH [2] or
Hetzner.de's serverbörse [3] might be a better fit. I have good experience
with all three, but they all have their quirks. Also, I don't think they all
have presence in Northern America, if you're worried about latency.

[1] [https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server#anchor-
perso](https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server#anchor-perso) [2] Either
their [https://www.kimsufi.com/](https://www.kimsufi.com/) or
[https://www.soyoustart.com](https://www.soyoustart.com) line of servers [3]
[https://www.hetzner.com/sb?country=gb](https://www.hetzner.com/sb?country=gb)

~~~
johnwaynedoe
Perfect. Thank you for all the links. I will definitely consider a dedicated
box if the price is right. I appreciate you taking the time to make some
recommendations. Picking through them now.

------
K900
I'm pretty happy with Scaleway - no major issues and their ARM boxes are
surprisingly powerful for what they offer. SSD only though, with no large
storage options.

~~~
johnwaynedoe
I will take a look. Thank you!

~~~
msh
Their bandwidth is extremely cheap.

------
johnwaynedoe
This looked like the ideal plan to me

[https://servarica.com/clients/cart.php?gid=43](https://servarica.com/clients/cart.php?gid=43)

But after ordering, paying and waiting a day for "provisioning" they cancelled
my order.

